# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء إلى ثلث الليل ، أو إلى نصفه .

## السلفية النجدية

هذه مجموعة أسئلة يجيب عليها الشيخ ( عبد العزيز بن باز ) - رحمه الله - في حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء إلى ثلث الليل ، أو إلى نصفه ، وإليكم الفتاوى ..

عنوان الفتوى : ( تأخير صلاة العشاء إلى الساعة الحادية عشر ليلا ) :


السؤال : ( ما حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء عن وقتها؛ لأن بعض الناس يقولون: إن تأخيرها عن وقتها للنساء أفضل؟ )


الجواب : ( السنة في العشاء في حق الرجال إذا رآهم الإمام اجتمعوا عجل، وإذا رآهم أبطأوا أخر بعض الشيء حتى يجتمعوا، هكذا كان النبي يفعل -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، في صلاة العشاء، إذا رآهم اجتمعوا صلى، وإذا رآهم تأخروا لم يعجل -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حتى يتلاحقوا، أما المرأة فتصلي في بيتها متى تيسر لها ذلك، إذا غاب وقت المغرب غاب الشفق الأحمر وأذن العشاء تصلي، سواء في أول الوقت أو في آخره، ووقت العشاء ينتهي إلى نصف الليل الأوسط، تصلي قبل نصف الليل والحمد لله متى يسر الله لها ذلك، بين غروب الشفق وبين نصف الليل، والأذان علامة على دخول الوقت، إذا دخل وقت العشاء فإذا صلت بعد الأذان حصل المقصود، أو تأخرت بعض الوقت لا بأس، لكن يكون قبل نصف الليل ) انتهى .

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/14833


عنوان الفتوى : ( الواجب أن تكون صلاة العشاء قبل نصف الليل ) :

سائلة تقول : ( ما حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء حتى السادسة مساء بالتوقيت الغروبي ) ؟ 



الجواب : ( الواجب أن تكون صلاة العشاء قبل نصف الليل، ولا يجوز تأخيرها إلى نصف الليل؛ لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((وقت صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل))، فعليك أن تصليها قبل نصف الليل على حسب دورات الفلك، فإن الليل يزيد وينقص، والضابط هو نصف الليل بالساعات، فإذا كان الليل عشر ساعات لم يجز لك أن تؤخريها إلى نهاية الساعة الخامسة، وإذا كان الليل إحدى عشرة ساعة لم يجز تأخيرها إلى نهاية الساعة الخامسة والنصف وهكذا، وأفضل ما يكون أن تكون في الثلث الأول، ومن صلاها في أول الوقت فلا بأس، لكن إذا أخرت بعض الوقت فهو الأفضل؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستحب أن يؤخر صلاة العشاء بعض الوقت، ومن صلاها في أول الوقت بعد غروب الشفق - وهو الحمرة التي في الأفق الطولي - فلا بأس، والله ولي التوفيق ) انتهى .

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/2455

عنوان الفتوى : ( هل يستحب تأخير صلاة العشاء للنساء ) ؟

السؤال : ( سمعت أنه يستحب تأخير وقت صلاة العشاء للرجال فهل يجوز ذلك للنساء ) ؟



الجواب : ( الحمد لله، وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه أما بعد:

فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أنه يستحب للرجال والنساء تأخير صلاة العشاء؛ لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما أخرها ذات ليلة إلى نحو ثلث الليل قال: ((إنه لوقتها لولا أن أشق على أمتي))، *فإذا تيسر تأخيرها بدون مشقة فهو أفضل، فلو كان أهل القرية أو جماعة في السفر أخروها؛ لأنه أرفق بهم إلى ثلث الليل فلا بأس بذلك، بل هو أفضل، لكن لا يجوز تأخيرها إلى ما بعد نصف الليل، فالنهاية نصف الليل، يعني وقت العشاء يتحدد آخره بنصف الليل - أي الاختياري - كما في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((وقت العشاء إلى نصف الليل))، أما إذا كان تأخيرها قد يشق على بعض الناس فإن المشروع تعجيلها؛ ولهذا قال جابر رضي الله عنه: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في العشاء إذا رآهم اجتمعوا عجل، وإذا رآهم أبطئوا أخر)، وقال أبو برزة رضي الله عنه: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستحب أن يؤخر العشاء)، فالخلاصة أن تأخيرها أفضل إذا تيسر ذلك بدون مشقة، ولكن لا يجوز تأخيرها إلى ما بعد نصف الليل ) انتهى .

مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة / المجلد العاشر .

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/2456


عنوان الفتوى : ( حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء للمنفرد ) :

الأخ خ. ع. م. من حلب في سوريا يقول في سؤاله : ( سمعت أن تأخير صلاة العشاء للمنفرد أفضل. فهل هذا صحيح ) ؟[1]



الجواب : ( إذا كان المنفرد لا تلزمه الجماعة لمرض أو نحوه، فالتأخير إلى ثلث الليل أفضل؛ لورود الأحاديث الصحيحة في ذلك. والله ولي التوفيق ) انتهى .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] من أسئلة المجلة العربية.

مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة / المجلد التاسع والعشرون .

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/4400

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
لكن اظن ان هناك خلاف في اخر وقت العشاء وبارك الله فيكم
لو تفيدونا لكان أفضل

----------


## السلفية النجدية

وفيك بارك الله ..

لا علم لي بالخلاف أخي الفاضل ؛ لكن بناء على الحديث (( وقت صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل الأوسط )) ، والحديث رواه مسلم ، فإنه - كما قال الشيخ ابن باز - لا يجوز تأخيرها إلى نصف الليل ، إنما تـُصلى قبل نصف الليل ، أما الحساب فهو كما أوضحه الشيخ - رحمه الله - في الرد المقتبس ..



> فعليك أن تصليها قبل نصف الليل على حسب دورات الفلك، فإن الليل يزيد وينقص، والضابط هو نصف الليل بالساعات، فإذا كان الليل عشر ساعات لم يجز لك أن تؤخريها إلى نهاية الساعة الخامسة، وإذا كان الليل إحدى عشرة ساعة لم يجز تأخيرها إلى نهاية الساعة الخامسة والنصف وهكذا، وأفضل ما يكون أن تكون في الثلث الأول، ومن صلاها في أول الوقت فلا بأس، لكن إذا أخرت بعض الوقت فهو الأفضل

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال شيخنا حمد الحمد حفظه الله في شرحه على الزاد : 
قال المؤلف رحمه الله : ( ويليه وقت العشاء إلى الفجر الثاني وهو البياض المعترض )
" ويليه " أي يلي وقت المغرب وهي نهاية المغرب وهو غياب الشفق الأحمر ، فإذا غاب فقد وجبت صلاة العشاء .
إلى الفجر الثاني : وهو الفجر الصادق وهو البياض المعترض في الجانب الشرقي .
فوقتها من غياب الشفق الأحمر إلى طلوع الفجر الصادق وهذا الوقت شامل لوقتي الجواز والضرورة .
أما وقت الجواز فإنه في المشهور من المذهب - إلى ثلث الليل - لذا قال المؤلف بعد ذلك : " وتأخيرها إلى ثلث الليل أفضل " .
واستدلوا - على أن آخره إلى ثلث الليل - بحديث إمامة جبريل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اليوم الثاني حيث أخر العشاء إلى ثلث الليل وقال له : ( الصلاة بين هذين الوقتين ) .
- وذهب الإمام أحمد في رواية عنه واختارها بعض أصحابه كالموفق والمجد ابن تيمية وغيرهم من فقهاء الحنابلة : إلى أن آخر وقت الجواز هو نصف الليل .
واستدلوا : بحديث عبد الله بن عمرو وفيه : ( ووقت العشاء إلى نصف الليل ) 
وبما ثبت في البخاري عن أنس قال : ( أخر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل ) .
قالوا : فدل هذان الحديثان الأول من قوله والثاني من فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أن آخر وقت الجواز لصلاة العشاء هو نصف الليل .
وأما حديث جبريل فهو حديث مكي متقدم - وحينئذٍ - يرجح عليه الأحاديث المدنية .
وهذا هو الراجح - وأن وقت الجواز إلى نصف الليل - فإذا انتصف الليل فقد دخل وقت الضرورة فمن أخرها إلى ما بعد نصف الليل فقد أثم إن لم يكن معذوراً فهو وقت لأهل الضرورات .
فإن قيل :
فما الدليل على ذلك فإن : حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ظاهر في أن آخر وقتها هو نصف الليل، وأن ذلك آخر وقتها مطلقاً - وهذا ما ذهب إليه بعض الشافعية وأن نصف الليل هو آخر وقت العشاء مطلقاً .
أما جمهور أهل العلم فقد ذهبوا : إلى أن آخر وقتها على الإطلاق طلوع الفجر ، ووقت الاختيار إما نصف الليل أو ثلثه على قولين ، والراجح أنه إلى نصفه كما تقدم .
ودليل ذلك : - أي كونه إلى طلوع الفجر - ما ثبت في مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ليس في النوم تفريط إنما التفريط في اليقظة أن تؤخر صلاة حتى يدخل وقت الصلاة الأخرى ) .
قالوا : فهذا ظاهر أن الصلوات متصلة بعضها ببعض ، فليس بينهما فاصل من الوقت ، بل لا ينتهي وقت صلاة إلا ويدخل وقت صلاة أخرى .
قالوا : وإنما يستثنى من ذلك ما دل الإجماع على استثنائه وهو صلاة الفجر ، فنهاية وقتها على الإطلاق هو طلوع الشمس بإجماع أهل العلم .
أما العشاء فليس فيها إجماع بل جماهير العلماء على ما تقدم .
قالوا : ويدل على ذلك آثار الصحابة - كما صح عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وابن عباس في سنن البيهقي - أنهم أفتوا بالحائض تطهر قبل الفجر أنها تقضي الصلاة أي صلاة العشاء " .
قالوا : ولو لم يكن هذا من وقت العشاء لم يلزمها ولا يلزم غيرها من المعذورين من أهل الضرورات - لم يلزمهم قضاء العشاء ولا قضاء الصلاة المجموعة إليها .
وهذا القول هو الراجح للحديث المتقدم وللآثار عن الصحابة .
فعلى ذلك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتقدم إلى نصف الليل هذا نهاية وقت الجواز ، وما بعده فهو وقت ضرورة .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أخي المكرّم ( محمد الجروان ) :

جزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة المنيرة ..

أنار الله دروبك بالعلم والإيمان وطاعة الرحمن ..

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
كنت ساكتب في بيان الخلاف،لكن كفانا الخ الفاضل مؤونة ذلك فجزاه الله خيرا

----------


## الغريب الشهري

> عنوان الفتوى : ( حكم تأخير صلاة العشاء للمنفرد ) : 
> الأخ خ. ع. م. من حلب في سوريا يقول في سؤاله : ( سمعت أن تأخير صلاة العشاء للمنفرد أفضل. فهل هذا صحيح ) ؟[1] 
> 
> 
> الجواب : ( إذا كان المنفرد لا تلزمه الجماعة لمرض أو نحوه، فالتأخير إلى ثلث الليل أفضل؛ لورود الأحاديث الصحيحة في ذلك. والله ولي التوفيق ) انتهى . 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


 
ماذا يقصد الشيخ رحمه الله في قوله ( فالتأخير إلى ثلث الليل أفضل) هل هو ثلث الليل الاول أم الأخير ؟

----------


## عزالدين ايقال

> أما العشاء فليس فيها إجماع بل جماهير العلماء على ما تقدم .
> قالوا : ويدل على ذلك آثار الصحابة - كما صح عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وابن عباس في سنن البيهقي - أنهم أفتوا بالحائض تطهر قبل الفجر أنها تقضي الصلاة أي صلاة العشاء " .
> قالوا : ولو لم يكن هذا من وقت العشاء لم يلزمها ولا يلزم غيرها من المعذورين من أهل الضرورات - لم يلزمهم قضاء العشاء ولا قضاء الصلاة المجموعة إليها .
> وهذا القول هو الراجح للحديث المتقدم وللآثار عن الصحابة .
> فعلى ذلك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتقدم إلى نصف الليل هذا نهاية وقت الجواز ، وما بعده فهو وقت ضرورة .


لم تصح الآثار عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وابن عباس وروي عن أبي هريرة أيضاً ولم يصح كلها معلولة ضعيفة وقد خرجتها على الرابط الآتي
https://www.islamink.com/2021/06/blog-post_12.html

----------

